# Grizzly Tablesaw



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

I almost bought one of these but the Jet came with local service.


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

ConawayDog, I must ask, why only 3 1/2 stars? I did not see anything negative in your review.

I hope you enjoy your new saw.


----------



## boyneskibum (Nov 24, 2008)

I believe he rated it 5/5 (silver stars), but you are seeing the combined rating of this review and two others (the gold stars).


----------



## conwaydog (Jan 30, 2008)

scarpenter002,

I rated it 5 stars (I hope). I think what you are looking at is the overall site review on this website for the saw. It looks like it has 2-5 star and 1-1 star review. So far, I have no complaints with Grizzly or there tools.


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks for the clarificaton. I feel like a rookie….


----------



## wwbeds (Jul 1, 2007)

I've had the right tilt version for may years. I wish I would have bought the left tilt. I did have some problems about one of the gears that lower and raise the blade not close enough, but they send a modified gear to make the clearance tighter. I do have to replace the arbor barrings about once a year, but other than that I love it.

I replace my fence with the 52" version. I would suggest that to anyone that has the room for it. With the bigger fence and a support table you can cut any size on you table saw.


----------



## DaveHerron (Jan 21, 2008)

Did the saw come with a riving knife? I've heard all the new models have them.


----------



## rj2001xl (Feb 23, 2009)

Cool saw. I've been eyeing this saw and the G0691 for quite some time now and I'm dying to ask you a question. Why did you choose the 1023 over the 0691? I can't figure out the difference between these 2 saws as it seems to be worth the extra $100 to get a better blade guard, dust collection, and quick release riving knife.

Thanks,

RJ


----------



## conwaydog (Jan 30, 2008)

rj,

The saw was on sale plus free shipping. I would of liked the riving knife but I think the difference was more around 300. I figured I was treading on thin ice with the warden at 1k. (lol) The blade guard may be better but one looks as good as the other, on the shelf. And the dust collection seems to work fine.


----------



## 1banger (Feb 24, 2009)

I have had this saw for 3 months now and it is solid as a rock. I came from a bosch contractor saw and
the difference is night and day. Cuts through hard maple like butter. I am using a Woodworker II blade
for all of my ripping and cross cutting. For just under 1000.00 I don't think you can do much better.


----------



## Kingwoodsteve (Jul 17, 2008)

jarrod,
I am getting ready to pull the trigger on the SLW with the router extension. I would really like to hear your opinion. Particularly the router extension.


----------



## Homers (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm a new member to LumberJocks and just came across this posting. I have quite a few Grizzly tools now and I have to tell you, after comparing fit and finish and feature and function, Grizzly usually delivers a better price point than all the other big brand names. I have a Tablesaw, Bandsaw, Drill press, Dust collector, Jointer, and Stationary sanding station. I think it's funny that the guys at the local woodworking speciality store snub their noses at me when I say I own a Grizzly but you know what, after 8 years I've had no issues with any of these tools. While there's a lot to be said for local service center access if there's no issues….then there's no issues. Any time I have called the Grizzly support line with a question, they've been more than gracious in their approach to help. All in all, I shop Grizzly first now.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I've got a DC, Spiral Jointer nad Spiral planer. The are all great tools.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi Conwaydog - I've been enjoying the Shop Fox W1677 since July 2008. It's essentially a 1023SL painted white, and have had an new aftermarket riving knife on it called a "BORK" (Bolt On Ripping Knife). It's designed and made by a fellow woodworker named Bob Ross from Walnutacre Woodworking. There are some obvious design obstacles because it's a retrofit to an existing saw design, but once installed and fitted with a ZCI, it really works quite well. It's mounted in close promixity behind the blade, and travels up, down, and tilts with the blade the way a traditional riving knife does. The biggest difference is that the saw's arbor pivots when raised and lowered, so the BORK travels in a slight arc as opposed to straight up and down.








http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y203/hewood/sawparts/BORK.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]







http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y203/hewood/sawparts/RivingKnife2.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]

Enjoy your saw…


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for the review. More food for thought….


----------



## JasonWhite (Mar 4, 2009)

Good review. I just got the G1023SLX (the one with the router table extension wing) and am still in the process of putting it together. Very impressed with how well made everything looks. Can't wait to try it out!

I, too, have concerns about the router table wing. It lacks a T-track for a miter gauge and won't take a standard rectangular router table insert. I'm thinking of putting on a Bench Dog router table wing that I already have, but it's 2" smaller than the Grizzly one. I also have to modify the holes on the Bench Dog a little bit as they don't line up quite perfectly with the bolts on the Griz.

Jason


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

I had this same saw when I had my cabinet shop. Wish I still had it. I also had the extension wings which made it nice for cutting up to 54" lengths. I would also rate it a 5 star.


----------



## pauldeo (Apr 17, 2009)

I just bought a G1023S second hand from a local graphics/sign shop. The saw has obviously had a lot of use, but at $200, and the sad tales of woe on the Laguna front for those of you familiar with those postings, I needed a table saw badly. And I will say this, the saw runs great. Some excess vibrations from old stiff belts, but I have new V-link belts on the way. The fence needed minor adjustments, as did the table for parallel, that aside, awesome saw, cuts great. Surprisingly well for on 2HP motor.

I also have a second hand Grizzly Jointer, I believe it is the 1812Z 6"x47" model. It is amazing. Works great cuts excellent. Very smooth, and doesn't bog down at all, even when making 1/8" passes on hard maple.

I am so impressed with those 2 saws, I have ordered a Grizzly G0513X2B - 17" 2HP bandsaw, with cast trunnion and brake. It can't get here fast enough, as there is a huge pile of cherry waiting to be resawn.

And thanks to my fellow LJ'ers, I have already ordered the WoodSlicer blade for the above.


----------

